# Imac G3, power button lights but nothing else?!



## our town (Apr 8, 2005)

I have never seen this, basically as it states above, the power button turns green but that is all! Nothing else starts up. Screen remains black. I tried some tech tool, drive & disk warrior cd's... nothing. It will not even pull the cd in. I found nothing on the apple site either. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

our town said:


> I have never seen this, basically as it states above, the power button turns green but that is all! Nothing else starts up. Screen remains black. I tried some tech tool, drive & disk warrior cd's... nothing. It will not even pull the cd in. I found nothing on the apple site either. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


Just want to make sure:

1) You cannot hear the CPU (hard disk) firing up, but the green power key is on.

2) You cannot hear the monitor starting up.

3) The monitor screen is blank.

If you haven't done so, unplug all peripherals from each other and from the wall.

Reconnect just the monitor, CPU, keyboard and mouse. Try starting it now.

I actually had a similar problem once with a zip cartridge being inside the CPU. The computer acted like it was on, but nothing came up. Only way I got it to startup was to startup with the mouse key held down. This shoots out any disks, CDs, etc. at startup. Just keep the button down until everything ejects.

Have you by any chance plugged in something new, like a KVM switch?


----------



## our town (Apr 8, 2005)

that is what is was. I saw it on the consulatants forum. Works fine. Thanks for your help though. :up:


----------

